# Required Reading for New Lyft Drivers (And Some Old Ones)



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Hello!
*
Lyft is a a pyramid scheme disguised as a payday loan (you exchange the equity in your vehicle for cash up front, and they take a fee for this loan -- APR varies based on cumulative demand). *

New drivers are peppered with bonuses, guarantees and given decent calls for a short amount of time, and then you'll be treated like a slave once they have you hooked on weekly "loans." You'll rarely get decent Primetime calls after that, and 80% of your calls will start coming from Lyft Line. You'll try and hold on for as long as you can -- believing it will get better, and that you'll eventually return to a prosperous state, but you won't. But then, out of nowhere, you'll have a good week (financially). This is Lyft's attempt at making you believe you were right -- that it will get better, so keep driving. And then things will quickly return to normal. And before you know it, you'll realize you've been making less than minimum-wage after taxes and expenses, that your vehicle no longer has a resale value, and that the only "independent" thing about driving for Lyft consists of logging in and out whenever you want. Well, unless you're dumb enough to try and earn a Power Driver Bonus, which is their way of scheduling you without being accused of being an employer. Also, you won't always get the closest passenger to you, you'll be kept at a strict hourly rate (varies based on City demand and the total number of calls coming in), and your tips will be used against you in order to keep you at that hourly rate.

*Other quick facts:*

• Poor ratings are usually the result of a passenger who's looking to complain, that way they can get a free ride credit -- the $3.50 they paid for a Lyft Line was just too expensive. You can complain to Lyft's third-world email support (where templates are common but English as a first language is not), and they might remove the rating to pacify you, but you'd be wasting your breath. However, I digress. _The rating system is discriminatory and meant to mentally condition you into trying harder, even though your behavior was probably fine to begin in. Fact: a high rating does not equal better paying calls, more calls, etc. A 4.9 driver earns the same as a 4.6. Still having an emotional breakdown? Watch Season 3, Episode 1 of Black Mirror on Netflix. _

• Pink Power Zones are fictitious, and are meant to redistribute drivers. Every once in a while, you will get a Primetime rate from one of these areas in order to keep the illusion going. Lyft also has a history of creating Primetime calls from areas that are not illuminated in an effort to keep you spread out on a permanent basis (mental conditioning). In other words, everyone needs to stop driving to the middle of the city, where thousands of drivers are already waiting. People in the suburbs need your charity, too.

• Lyft's algorithm is emotional, and if it doesn't like a combination of things (your rating, acceptance rate, etc.), it will retaliate against you by letting you drive to a call, at which time it will cancel it without notifying you. If this happens, you need to email support, demand to be compensated for your time and gas (even if it was only 1 mile), and make sure to save a copy of the email for legal purposes.

• "You have lost contact with the Lyft system. Please relocate to an area with better network coverage," is a text message designed to relocate you. Basically, they need you in a different area, but can't tell you to drive somewhere else -- only employers can do that.

• Rating a passenger 1 star increases the overall amount of calls you receive. In other words, the system thinks you just had a bad experience, so it's trying to calm you down by throwing money at you. Once a 1 star rating is detected in their system, you'll be moved up in the queue to get the next available call.

• You can't be deactivated for skipping calls (letting it roll to another driver), but you can be deactivated for accepting a call and then cancelling it. Warnings for deactivation start when you cancel at least 15% of your accepted calls.

• You can increase your earnings by letting normal calls/Lyft Line calls roll to the next driver. If they don't accept the call because it's too far away, or because they're doing the same thing as you, Lyft might try and shoot the call back to you at a higher Primetime rate. If not, keep declining calls until they throw you one with a Primetime rate. Do this often to boost your earnings, and to train their algorithm into learning what kind of calls it needs to give you for mutual acceptance.

• Most passengers won't cancel, but the system will tell you they did. Behind the scenes, Lyft just found a closer driver. They'll also cancel a call automatically if they think you're not going fast enough, or if you're going in another direction (in an attempt to get the passenger to cancel so you can collect a cancellation fee).

• You are required to pick-up service animals, but can get around this law by cancelling the call before you hit "Arrive." Simply keep going and "use the restroom" (if asked). Still, it can be argued that a conversation was had, so have a *front and rear dash cam*. If you can afford it, I recommend getting a Lukas brand; good quality, fast delivery, and excellent support.

• If you're ever deactivated for being accused of being under the influence, etc., don't attempt to arbitrate (which generally goes in Lyft's favor because they're paying the arbiter), take them to small claims court and demand proof. A passenger's word is not proof, it's heresay. If there was no drug test given, collect your back wages.










Please DM me with questions 

*Want more dirty deets on Lyft? Click on my Trump Economics Avatar and scroll to the Information/About me section of my uberpeople.net page.*


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Awesome!

<-- see, I'm grinning!


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> Hello!
> *
> Lyft is a a pyramid scheme disguised as a payday loan (you exchange the equity in your vehicle for cash up front, and they take a fee for this loan).*


To me this is reason enough to never do Lyft/Uber with a new car. My car is 11 years old with a few problems, and I hope/plan to have a new recent model car in 2018. If that happens no way would I ever drive my new car with Lyft/Uber.

But at least that's my thinking on the matter. When I'm waiting at the airport with other Lyft/Uber, everyone has recent model cars so maybe they don't mind.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

MrMikeNC said:


> To me this is reason enough to never do Lyft/Uber with a new car. My car is 11 years old with a few problems, and I hope/plan to have a new recent model car in 2018. If that happens no way would I ever drive my new car with Lyft/Uber.
> 
> But at least that's my thinking on the matter. When I'm waiting at the airport with other Lyft/Uber, everyone has recent model cars so maybe they don't mind.


Yea, but please understand that newer vehicles will ALWAYS be prioritized for calls (if they need you for a specific reason). Most people think it doesn't matter but it does. If you were a business owner, which one of your employees would you want at the front counter -- the one who showers, has his shirt tucked in, and is neatly shaven, or the one who's missing a few buttons and always has his laces undone?

It's all about putting their best foot forward. I can attest to this because I've done over 5,000 rides with Lyft and usually maintain a 5.0 rating, which is why I always get people who are like, "This is my first Lyft." True, I could have gotten them by chance, but the fact that they were miles away from me (when I know there were closer drivers) makes me believe otherwise.


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> Yea, but please understand that newer vehicles will ALWAYS be prioritized for calls (if they need you for a specific reason). Most people think it doesn't matter but it does. If you were a business owner, which one of your employees would you want at the front counter -- the one who showers, has his shirt tucked in, and is neatly shaven, or the one who's missing a few buttons and always has his laces undone?
> 
> It's all about putting their best foot forward. I can attest to this because I've done over 5,000 rides with Lyft and usually maintain a 5.0 rating, which is why I always get people who are like, "This is my first Lyft." True, I could have gotten them by chance, but the fact that they were miles away from me (when I know there were closer drivers) makes me believe otherwise.


Yeah I get it, the thing is, people who aren't used to Lyft/Uber's ways (the meat of your post, basically LOL) treat this like they would a normal job. Best foot forward, pride in their work so the newest car possible, snack treys, etc. Lyft/Uber counts on this, this is how they're a scam in a completely different way. People generally have a good work ethic and don't find out until its too late that its wasted on certain companies.

With me, I didn't buy a used car for Uber/Lyft, it was the only car I had and they told me that's fine. I didn't find out till much later it's a blessing in disguise because I don't want to put more miles and wear and tear on a new car and Uber/Lyft does next to nothing to compensate me for that.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

MrMikeNC said:


> Yeah I get it, the thing is, people who aren't used to Lyft/Uber's ways (the meat of your post, basically LOL) treat this like they would a normal job. Best foot forward, pride in their work so the newest car possible, snack treys, etc. Lyft/Uber counts on this, this is how they're a scam in a completely different way. People generally have a good work ethic and don't find out until its too late that its wasted on certain companies.
> 
> With me, I didn't buy a used car for Uber/Lyft, it was the only car I had and they told me that's fine. I didn't find out till much later it's a blessing in disguise because I don't want to put more miles and wear and tear on a new car and Uber/Lyft does next to nothing to compensate me for that.


Best foot forward? I have NO idea what you're talking about:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/who-is-afffecting-your-raiting-fraud.153843/#post-2296442

I hear you, and I don't believe the vehicle type should even matter. This is about service from A to B. I don't hear people getting on a bus and going, "Excuse me, is this bus a 2012? Oh, I'm sorry, I can't take this ride."


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> Yea, but please understand that newer vehicles will ALWAYS be prioritized for calls (if they need you for a specific reason). Most people think it doesn't matter but it does. If you were a business owner, which one of your employees would you want at the front counter -- the one who showers, has his shirt tucked in, and is neatly shaven, or the one who's missing a few buttons and always has his laces undone?
> 
> It's all about putting their best foot forward. I can attest to this because I've done over 5,000 rides with Lyft and usually maintain a 5.0 rating, which is why I always get people who are like, "This is my first Lyft." True, I could have gotten them by chance, but the fact that they were miles away from me (when I know there were closer drivers) makes me believe otherwise.


Sounds to me by that explanation that you are penalized by having a newer vehicle if they give you farther away pings.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> Sounds to me by that explanation that you are penalized by having a newer vehicle if they give you farther away pings.


Can't confirm that part of their algorithm, but logic would tell us that a new vehicle can handle the wear and tear better, yes.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

This noob thanks you fasting for the Ivy League lecture and education you delivered 

Does the same rationale apply to car rentals where driver preference is concerned? Because technically, the rentals all tend to be newer cars

And thanks for confirming my suspicion about the average hour guarantee being pure BS. Made sure I was in the fantasy pink zone at 6am sharp when this and rush hour began. Immediately got paired with a customer located 9min away. Turned on airplane mode and let that ping expire. Moved closer into the pinkest area and turned off airplane mode.

Thats when I discovered just how PMS mad the emotional algorithm was. First it kicked me off the network the entire time and made it difficult to reconnect some 10mins later. Then it sent me a regular pax ride some 35 mins into Oakland. Which of course, FUBAR any chance of me returning to the AHG zone in time to meet that 2nd pax pickup in the same hour

Made the additional brainfart of returning to SF with airplane mode on. Upon reaching the safety of the pics k zone, was promptly TKO upside the head with a pax line ride --which again took me FAR out of the AHG area-- to SFO (since you can't tell the pax destination until you select the arrive option at which point it's too late to decline and/or drive off)

And to add insult to injury, the emotional algorithm made sure to cancel/drop the 2nd pax pickup on this line to SFO--within 3 blocks of me getting to that pax pickup blip. So yep. I'd say Lyfts software app programmers achieved mgmt goal to secretly troll their drivers. Seriously, could Uber be any worse than this? Because what was happening was so obvious. Lyft really needs to quit it's false advertising of AGH payout in peak hrs. Because every ping I got in rush hour this AM was complete BS

Moral of story: DON'T piss off the Wizard of Oz. It WILL go big Daddy mad on your already tenderized 4+ hr per day seat tenderized ass without the courtesy of KY jelly...


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Cynergie said:


> This noob thanks you fasting for the Ivy League lecture and education you delivered
> 
> Does the same rationale apply to car rentals where driver preference is concerned? Because technically, the rentals all tend to be newer cars
> 
> ...


Again, by a wide majority, most believe believe Lyft is better than Uber, but both platforms are identical in nature -- with the exception of tips, which Lyft uses against you. Oh, and then they advertise about how much money their drivers have earned in tips, while simultaneously screwing them over. It's all PR, spin and double-speak. In my eyes, that makes Lyft worse. They're the "Regina George" of Mean Girls. At least Uber gets caught for their indiscretions -- Lyft just keeps riding a wave of zero publicity, but I can promise you that will eventually change. "What comes up must come down."

As for car rentals, I have no experience with them. My only advice to people is to stay away from them. Basically, you're either involved in subprime auto lending or you're renting a vehicle at an astronomical price. Either way, you're being taken advantage of. For example: if a driver who owns their own car earns $500 a week, then someone who gets a rental from Lyft should make signifigantly more in order to cover the larger than normal car payment, right? Wrong. They make the same. The goal of their auto financing is to bury you in debt with payments that you can't afford, which forces you to drive more in order to make the payment. Not only do they make money off of the car payment, they make money off of having you drive more. It's a win-win scam for them. Sure, some people don't have a car, and programs like these let them drive...right into debt, and right into the ground.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

My jeep is a paid off 2005 in excellent condition and so ineligible. That being said, i would never dream of drivig it in SF even if it did qualify given the FUBAR state of SF roads and grades that transcendthe Himalayas. 

The avg number rides I've doneit so far ln a daily basis (not doing AGH) have beena shfficient in meeting the ride requirements for the renter bonus. Unfortunately, it's the AGH that's completely BS and false advertising


----------



## Drivingforprofit (Jan 14, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> Hello!
> *
> Lyft is a a pyramid scheme disguised as a payday loan (you exchange the equity in your vehicle for cash up front, and they take a fee for this loan). *
> 
> ...


I appreciate the advice and agree with every word. Anyone who has been on Lyft's platform now know with your advice how to drive and profit. Do you suppose it is to the driver's advantage to know primetime percentages for each call? The other day I receive a primetime call at 200%; which was quickly cancelled and replaced with a non prime ride.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

getoutofmycar said:


> The lesson here is never listen to a man who claims to have been sexually assaulted by a women and is a Lyft Martyr for exposing the truth to the world.
> 
> If You wanna learn how to feel sorry for yourself and live in your car listen to him
> 
> If you wanna do the best you can with the situation your in and make money listen to me.


"Neurosis is always a substitute for legitimate suffering." -Carl Jung



Drivingforprofit said:


> I appreciate the advice and agree with every word. Anyone who has been on Lyft's platform now know with your advice how to drive and profit. Do you suppose it is to the driver's advantage to know primetime percentages for each call? The other day I receive a primetime call at 200%; which was quickly cancelled and replaced with a non prime ride.


Swaps like that are common. I believe it's being done because the algorithm has determined that that ride (in question) would have been better suited for another driver's earnings. Like humans, it can change it mind when an alternative scenario presents itself. In this case, that 200% may have benefited another driver -- who just became available -- more than you, as their earnings were less. Or perhaps it was their first day and Lyft was trying to wow them and convince them to make driving a long-term opportunity. Again, it's unfortunate because it doesn't amount to being an independent contractor, it amounts to theft.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Cynergie said:


> This noob thanks you fasting for the Ivy League lecture and education you delivered
> 
> Does the same rationale apply to car rentals where driver preference is concerned? Because technically, the rentals all tend to be newer cars
> 
> ...


If you're trying for the hourly bonuses (they are not guarantees, as you have found out) then you need to screen pickups as you arrive at them. Ask the pax where they are going and, if they are going out of the guarantee zone, tell them that you are an hourly pay driver (true) and that their trip is not within the coverage area for hourly pay drivers (also true). I used to have a screenshot on my phone of the hourly bonus coverage area to show pax.

It's a total con job for Lyft to try to hook drivers in with the promise of hourly "guarantees" if they work within a strict service area, and then send the drivers out of that service area! No part of it is a "guarantee" - it's a game of chance - if you happen to get a pax who wants to go out of the zone then you lose. And when you get sent out of the area and therefore don't hit the bonus, the earnings summary says, "you failed to give the required number of rides within the guarantee zone, as if it was your fault. No, no, no... total con job.

Anyway, filter out the out-of-zone requests and you'll find it a lot easier to hit the bonus targets.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

elelegido said:


> If you're trying for the hourly bonuses (they are not guarantees, as you have found out) then you need to screen pickups as you arrive at them. Ask the pax where they are going and, if they are going out of the guarantee zone, tell them that you are an hourly pay driver (true) and that their trip is not within the coverage area for hourly pay drivers (also true). I used to have a screenshot on my phone of the hourly bonus coverage area to show pax.
> 
> It's a total con job for Lyft to try to hook drivers in with the promise of hourly "guarantees" if they work within a strict service area, and then send the drivers out of the service area! Then, if you get sent out of the area and therefore don't hit the bonus, the earnings summary says, "you failed to give the required number of rides within the guarantee zone, as if it was your fault. No, no, no... total con job.
> 
> Anyway, filter out the out-of-zone requests and you'll find it a lot easier to hit the bonus targets.


Don't disagree, but then someone has to cancel. If it's you, Lyft still has precedent to deactivate for repeated offenses. If it's the customer, I see them lodging a complaint and demanding a refund for the cancellation fee (if applicable), which then leads to Lyft sending emails, blah blah blah. But to each their own -- if it works, do it.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Trump Economics said:


> Don't disagree, but then someone has to cancel. If it's you, Lyft still has precedent to deactivate for repeated offenses. If it's the customer, I see them lodging a complaint and demanding a refund for the cancellation fee (if applicable), which then leads to Lyft sending emails, blah blah blah. But to each their own -- if it works, do it.


I never had a problem with it. During the am rush, I'd arrive at the pickup with 5 minutes of the ping so I'd just tell the pax that if they cancel now then it will be free for them. It also helped to be deferential and act apologetic rather than being confrontational with the pax.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> "Neurosis is always a substitute for legitimate suffering." -Carl Jung
> 
> Swaps like that are common. I believe it's being done because the algorithm has determined that that ride (in question) would have been better suited for another driver's earnings. Like humans, it can change it mind when an alternative scenario presents itself. In this case, that 200% may have benefited another driver -- who just became available -- more than you, as their earnings were less. Or perhaps it was their first day and Lyft was trying to wow them and convince them to make driving a long-term opportunity. Again, it's unfortunate because it doesn't amount to being an independent contractor, it amounts to theft.


It amounts to being an employee.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

circle1 said:


> It amounts to being an employee.


100%


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> Hello!
> *
> Lyft is a a pyramid scheme disguised as a payday loan (you exchange the equity in your vehicle for cash up front, and they take a fee for this loan). *
> 
> ...


Excellent post!! Thanks!!


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I was initially very skeptical of many of these including this one:



> • Most passengers won't cancel, but the system will tell you they did. Behind the scenes, Lyft just found a closer driver. They'll also cancel a call automatically if they think you're not going fast enough, or if you're going in another direction (in an attempt to get the passenger to cancel so you can collect a cancellation fee).


But I recall an article mentioning the thing about going the "wrong" way. Also after driving for them for a bit I see some very suspicious cancels which happen extremely fast -- probably faster than a human could actually do the cancel. I will start up my car and just like that the passenger will have already canceled. It does seem like there might be something to the "they found a closer driver" thing. If so I REALLY resent that because it is exploiting us and disrespecting our time. It also makes me hesitant to accept a Lyft ping when Uber is busy or when it is a longer distance.


----------



## DavidHill76 (Apr 20, 2017)

They are giving my dad the run around on signing up.

He's 61 and has a 2006 Nissan Altima.

I think he has age discrimination case haha


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

DavidHill76 said:


> They are giving my dad the run around on signing up.
> 
> He's 61 and has a 2006 Nissan Altima.
> 
> I think he has age discrimination case haha


I'm 60 now, and had no problem signing up. But I understand, I have well over 200 job apps out there, and would usually have a job in a couple of weeks. But get past 50, it gets very tough. I am doing Lyft because no one else will hire. Actually, my riders, especially the girls in their 20's love the fact that they know they are safe with me , so maybe in this case age is a blessing.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> Hello!
> *
> Lyft is a a pyramid scheme disguised as a payday loan (you exchange the equity in your vehicle for cash up front, and they take a fee for this loan -- APR varies based on cumulative demand). *
> 
> ...


T


Trump Economics said:


> Hello!
> *
> Lyft is a a pyramid scheme disguised as a payday loan (you exchange the equity in your vehicle for cash up front, and they take a fee for this loan -- APR varies based on cumulative demand). *
> 
> *Want more dirty deets on Lyft? Click on my Trump Economics Avatar and scroll to the Information/About me section of my uberpeople.net page.*


Thank God for you man!!! I noticed this too!


----------



## MsKK (Aug 28, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> Yea, but please understand that newer vehicles will ALWAYS be prioritized for calls (if they need you for a specific reason). Most people think it doesn't matter but it does. If you were a business owner, which one of your employees would you want at the front counter -- the one who showers, has his shirt tucked in, and is neatly shaven, or the one who's missing a few buttons and always has his laces undone?
> 
> It's all about putting their best foot forward. I can attest to this because I've done over 5,000 rides with Lyft and usually maintain a 5.0 rating, which is why I always get people who are like, "This is my first Lyft." True, I could have gotten them by chance, but the fact that they were miles away from me (when I know there were closer drivers) makes me believe otherwise.


I don't actually think they car as long as they're getting their commissions. Now, I believe if the rider is a first time rider they would want to use their best driver along with a newer vehicle to pick them up in.



Trump Economics said:


> Hello!
> *
> Lyft is a a pyramid scheme disguised as a payday loan (you exchange the equity in your vehicle for cash up front, and they take a fee for this loan -- APR varies based on cumulative demand). *
> 
> ...


Some of this is very good advice.
.Thank you


----------



## TCANN (Jun 29, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> *Want more dirty deets on Lyft? *


You are obviously the most articulate, detail-oriented, deep-dive analyst on the message board.
But it causes one to wonder why all you are able to do is pontificate on the problems, yet have no solutions to offer.
THAT would be what some would like to hear.

The only conclusion to be reached from your posts are "Just fuggetaboutit"; and that drivers are just wasting their precious time and resources on a futile endeavor.

Which leads to the next curiosity: Why do you spend so much of your precious time on it?


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

TCANN said:


> You are obviously the most articulate, detail-oriented, deep-dive analyst on the message board.
> But it causes one to wonder why all you are able to do is pontificate on the problems, yet have no solutions to offer.
> THAT would be what some would like to hear.
> 
> ...


----------



## TCANN (Jun 29, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> View attachment 179795


Yeah, feel the same way about your posts.

Here is the next post I would like to see from you.
If I were the CEO of Lyft, here is what I would do.


----------



## TCANN (Jun 29, 2017)

The silence is deafening.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

The wolf doesn’t worry about what the sheep think


----------



## Rickshaw (Jun 30, 2017)

Great post!
Given base fare is simply reimbursement of travel costs, among the many criminal acts of Lyft is the 90% acceptance rate requirement. They are basically (giving drivers 10% leeway for errors), instructing IC drivers to do what they ask, controlling driver actions by witholding pay, circumventing labor laws on treating drivers as employees.


----------



## ZoomZoom12 (Mar 14, 2017)

How do you know if you rate a passenger bad the algo gives you better rides? If you keep doing that, aren't you screwing yourself out of passengers who you'll never be paired with again?


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

Rickshaw said:


> Great post!
> Given base fare is simply reimbursement of travel costs, among the many criminal acts of Lyft is the 95% acceptance rate requirement. They are basically (giving drivers 5% leeway for errors), instructing IC drivers to do what they ask, controlling driver actions witholding pay, circumventing labor laws on treating drivers as employees.


I agree Lyft is a POS, but don't think Uber is some Utopian experience. Both are bloodsucking leeches, making billions on the backs of the working poor. Uber is a vile entity, and just recently, kept secret the fact of all the passenger and drivers info being hacked, while payjng off the hacker to keep it silent. I'm sorry, but Uber needs to be taken out, it's one thing after another with those Uber maggots!


----------



## TCANN (Jun 29, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> The wolf doesn't worry about what the sheep think


Took you 4 days to come up with that?


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

TCANN said:


> Took you 4 days to come up with that?


You never tagged me in your reply, genius, so I had no idea you ever said anything.


----------



## TCANN (Jun 29, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> You never tagged me in your reply, genius, so I had no idea you ever said anything.


TAG, you're it!


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

TCANN said:


> TAG, you're it!


----------



## TCANN (Jun 29, 2017)

The flock is impressed.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Pay really is reimbursement for sharing a ride. But its not sharing when youre tricked into being s taxi with no say or relevant info as to whether you actually want to share the ride with said people going to said location. These companies want to have it both ways.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Im bringing this back. More important now than ever


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> Hello!
> 
> *Lyft is a a pyramid scheme disguised as a payday loan (you exchange the equity in your vehicle for cash up front, and they take a fee for this loan -- APR varies based on cumulative demand). *
> 
> ...


Do you feel better now that you have educated us all??


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Blah. I hate that red text. Instant headache.


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

Dam... 2017 post.
Ill will goes back how far now?
Scary...


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Z129 said:


> Blah. I hate that red text. Instant headache.


It is not red, it is pink!


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Taksomotor said:


> It is not red, it is pink!


See, it damaged my rods and cones. I can't even tell pink from red any longer.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Z129 said:


> See, it damaged my rods and cones. I can't even tell pink from red any longer.


You just need to have an eye for it


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Cynergie said:


> This noob thanks you fasting for the Ivy League lecture and education you delivered :smiles:
> 
> Does the same rationale apply to car rentals where driver preference is concerned? Because technically, the rentals all tend to be newer cars
> 
> ...


i'm ready to piss them off. i'm ready to ignore some cheapie shared tonight


----------

